# Sommerfield Router Bits



## peterseawind (Apr 8, 2008)

Hullo.. first post here (apart from Intro)..

I asked this question on the Australia woodworking forum.. but got exactly zero replies.. musta been my charisma ...

Here it is..:

Does anyone know whether the router bits at Sommerfield's Tools for Wood are made by CMT?. They look very much the same and I know that in the CMT range there are one or two Sommerfield cabinet sets...so there is the suggestion of a relationship.

I tried to follow this up with an email to the site.. but while I received a reply of sorts. it said nothing .. strange in fact.

I have used CMT bits.. and they are good.. would be nice if Sommerfields came close...

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

This is a quote by Steve Leverich on sawmill creek..



> At one time, Mark's bits were made by CMT but I seem to remember some info about him finding his own suppliers and customizing things - for example, CMT's tongue and groove bits are NOT set up with shank lengths to accomodate bit changes without resetting height, and also are not assymetrical like the Sommerfeld ones - to me, this is a handy feature so you can decide just by flopping the work whether you flush cut or allow for scribing your cabinets to a wall.
> 
> Near as I can tell, bit quality is still somewhere akin to CMT or Freud, perhaps a bit better than Rockler.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I'm a long time user of Sommmerfeld router bits (CMT) and have many of them,the older ones he sold where the CMT brand name with the Orange coating, the new ones he now sells are off yellow, almost orange but not the same as the CMT and he has a new vender and they are made a bit different,, that's to say the cut is 1/2" deep just like the shaper bits are made...lets take the R & S sets, the norn is 7/16" deep the new sets are 1/2" deep, it's makes it easyer to to set them up...but I'm sorry to say they are not as sharp as the CMT brand  .....but I'm sure Marc will get them made just like the CMT brand in time...


Just as a side note,,the last set I got from sommerfeld was below parr the paint came off on some of them ,little chips of yellow paint and they didn't stand up as well as the CMT's but it takes time to get it just right I'm sure.. and I'm sure he well 

As you an see I'm a big fan of Marc and the way he can use the router bits and he is so good CMT still sells many of his bits sets under his name..

http://www.cheyennesales.com/catalog/cmtsets.htm

==========






peterseawind said:


> Hullo.. first post here (apart from Intro)..
> 
> I asked this question on the Australia woodworking forum.. but got exactly zero replies.. musta been my charisma ...
> 
> ...


----------



## peterseawind (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Chaps..
Appreciate the responses.. Yes i am aware of Sommerfield's pre eminence in the field. That is the reason I was attracted to the bits. As the whole offering looks at first glance to be very similar to CMT .. I was wondering .. looks like a duck.. and whether it walked like a duck as well...

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Walks like a duck, sounds like a duck, it could be a swan with a cold 

======


----------

